# NC gun shows coming up



## lionhartsmh (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm new to the forum, relatively new to NC (almost 2 years now), as well as new to handguns and firearms in general. In fact picked up my first handgun about a month ago, a new Ruger MKII. So now I'm starting to look for something in a 9mm to go with me to the range.

About a month ago I went to my first gun show in Greenville ( I believe it was a S&D gun show), and wasn't all to impressed. It seemed like 1/3 of the booths were only selling air soft guns. But I noticed that there is a different show in Raleigh coming up early next month. As well as a local one in Wilmington in a few weeks, which is stating that they wont have any "flea market vendors".
http://www.realwilmingtongunshow.com/

I was wondering if anyone has gone to either of these shows, and how they compare to the ones in Greenville. I live in Wilson, so its about an hour to hour and half drive for either of them. Just wondering if they are worth the time, as well if you can get better deals here then in the stores.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

The one in May in Raleigh is the Dixie Gun and Knife Classic. I usually go when I can because I stock up on ammo for my rifle there. But there isn't much there otherwise. Lately there has been a lot of coin dealers and book sellers, I even saw two women selling pottery once.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I can't remember if it was Dixie or the other one I went to, but it was a sad, sad spectacle of a gun show. No good prices, poor selection, and more vendors with "Do not touch" signs than I had ever seen anywhere. I bought a Boresnake and left. For a show that comes to the state capital, you'd expect it to be a little better. I won't be attending.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Todd said:


> I can't remember if it was Dixie or the other one I went to, but it was a sad, sad spectacle of a gun show. No good prices, poor selection, and more vendors with "Do not touch" signs than I had ever seen anywhere. I bought a Boresnake and left. For a show that comes to the state capital, you'd expect it to be a little better. I won't be attending.


That could have been any of them. The last one I was at was two shows ago, and that was when I bought my K31. I was shocked. The regular price for the one I picked should be about $160 to $170 and most tables had it for $250 to $350 (I still managed to get it for $170 from Classic Arms because he seems to have his head on right). I bought my 686 at a gun show a few years back and got really took. It's a good gun (so I don't complain too much), but it was marked "new" and is actually about 13 years old. Got it from Ed's down in Vass. And I've heard a few stories that were the same as mine from the same place. Not sure he sets up tables anymore, but I won't go anywhere near him. As for ammo... I can order ammo online and get it cheaper even with shipping than I have seen it at gun shows. Which is why I only buy my rifle ammo there. My rifle ammo is getting tough to find.


----------



## lionhartsmh (Apr 10, 2007)

Selling pottery at a gun show? Well I guess you could use it for target practice if you wanted. 
:snipe:

Guess I’ll be scratching the Raleigh show off of my list of things to do. Since it’s the capital, I was assuming the show would be pretty nice. O well, thanks for the heads up on that one. If the weathers nice, maybe I’ll check out the Wilmington one on the 21st. Make a day out of it, and head to the beach after.

Thanks again.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

lionhartsmh said:


> Selling pottery at a gun show? Well I guess you could use it for target practice if you wanted.
> :snipe:
> 
> Guess I'll be scratching the Raleigh show off of my list of things to do. Since it's the capital, I was assuming the show would be pretty nice. O well, thanks for the heads up on that one. If the weathers nice, maybe I'll check out the Wilmington one on the 21st. Make a day out of it, and head to the beach after.
> ...


If you hit Wilmington, you've gotta go to the USS North Carolina!


----------

